# hull painting



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

Well the weather is getting a little better finally and I need to get the hull painted on my boat. I would also like to get the rest waxed. There might be a couple small dings that need to be fixed on the bottom as well. I was wondering if anyone here can recommed someone good. Naturally I am a poor navy man and am on a strict budget. My boat desperately needs some attention. I would apprciate any and all help.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

don't forget the habanero sauce in your paint.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

If you are still looking for someone to paint the hull, reply back. I know someone just off Oceana Blvd. that is good and reasonable.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ive Done some hull painting myself if you need advice.*

I can help with some advice if you want to do it yourself.


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I am deffinately interested in getting someone else to do it for me. There is no way I am going to try this myself. I am hoping that they keep the boat and let me take the trailer when they paint it. I have a new axle, leaf springs, and bunks ready to go on. Please let me know where the guy is so I can get it done soon..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

What is the going rate down there for a btm paint and clean and wax the hull to the rub rail if you supply the material. I've always done it my self each year but this year I paying someone $300.00 to paint the bottom with one coat of ablative paint and lean, seal, and wax the hull from the water line to the rub rail. I'm having the guy hand buff the wax. My boat is a 25' Pro Line walkaround.


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I found a guy today at Collie Marine that will do the bottom paint for about $400. That does not include polishing the sides. He will do it off the trailer so I can do all the work to the trailer. If you guys know of anywhere better or anything good or bad about Collie Marine let me know. 

thanks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

jw, is that for labor or are the materials included? I'm just paying for labor and the bottom doesn't need any prep work. I thought $300.00 was pretty reasonable. I know I wouldn't do it for $300.00. BTW my boat is on stands, I don't own a trailer.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*BOat painting*

THat size boat would be around $350.00 I guess around here...


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

That price is for labor, materials, and prepwork.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow I am getting ripped off.. I just did a 34ft Rampage Express for free.. Used Fiber glass gelcoat restorer with a heavy wax job took 6 hours to complete.. and that was from waterline to rub rail and then just started the topside.. I knew my capt was getting over on me..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Man you work pretty fast. That job would have taken me every bit of 16 hrs. A can't imagine putting on a coat of sealer and wax in only 6 hrs. You must have used a buffer all the way. I like the final wax to go on and be buffed by hand. Wish you were down here.  At your hourly rate I could afford you full time.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Buffer are wonders but I put on with a buffer and take off by hand so it is pretty quick.. The waxing only took about two hours and the rest was the restorer..

Secret-- Get the restorer with the wax in it..


----------

